# Sick of royal wedding



## abnrmal91 (Apr 28, 2011)

Is anyone else sick of hearing about the royal wedding. I couldn't care less but you can't avoid it. Every tv channel has a special or segment every 15 minutes, every newspaper is full of crap about it. I just can't wait till its over so we can hear about some real news


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 28, 2011)

ohh dude its doing my head in too


----------



## Wallypod (Apr 28, 2011)

Yep and Justin beiber...


----------



## Smithers (Apr 28, 2011)

Agreed. I can't believe in the countries economic woes where the government has reduced pensions and the like which is forcing families out onto the streets with children that they have the audacity to still waste a few mill at least on this extravagance, disgusting.


----------



## zack13 (Apr 28, 2011)

It is a joke isn't it. I can't believe people get so wrapped up in other peoples lives. Must be sad to want to escape your life that badly.


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 28, 2011)

i know true, atleast give us a day off work and school !


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 28, 2011)

That's why I don't watch TV, thank god I don't still live with my mother though. My poor son is in the UK at the moment, I can only imagine what it is like there.


----------



## coastalboy (Apr 28, 2011)

AGREED! its so annoying, and JB is annoying to. they reckon he's a superstar, HAHA that kid has heap's to go. and he is complaining about a bad back haha at his age. PFFT. he just is being a cry baby.


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 28, 2011)

lol How about all that royal wedding soverniers? You can get will&kate toenails, will&kate sickbags, will&kate teashirts, will&kate CONDOMS :shock:
Anyone who buys that crap is obsessive.
And yeah justine should be shot


----------



## sookie (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't think you are the only one saximus.im trying my best to advoid that crap anyway i can.we just had amurder in our little town a defacto bloke killed his missus,local people too,wrapped her in a mat and dumped her in the bacseat of the car and then left her to be discovered.so glad it wasn't my son who found her,or any of the kids for that matter.


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 28, 2011)

My stomach still churns when I remember the Chuck and Die show.


----------



## -Peter (Apr 28, 2011)

Now you know how everyone else feels when you go on about reptiles


----------



## SamNabz (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh god yes, it is INCREDIBLY annoying that any time I turn on the radio or walk past a T.V there is some mention about it on every program or ad. Honestly who cares about some spoilt 'prince' marrying a school teacher..? I know I don't...



Smithers said:


> Agreed. I can't believe in the countries economic woes where the government has reduced pensions and the like which is forcing families out onto the streets with children that they have the audacity to still waste a few mill at least on this extravagance, disgusting.


 
A few mill? Try $64 million! $32 of which was spent on security alone...ridiculous!


----------



## harley0402 (Apr 28, 2011)

you know whats annoying me about it ??? They are starting the footy an hour later then usual on Friday because of the wedding. Thats just not on


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Apr 28, 2011)

harley0402 said:


> you know whats annoying me about it ??? They are starting the footy an hour later then usual on Friday because of the wedding. Thats just not on



Nothing new there ****ing 7 and there delay i hate better homes and gardens, i refuse to let anyone watch it.


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Apr 28, 2011)

I dont see what the big deal is about..its a waste of our time and has no impact on us so why show it so much? if people want to watch it why not have a new channel set up so the dimwits can watch it instead of forcing everyone else into it as well ?


----------



## Tristan (Apr 28, 2011)

ha i have not seen a scrap of news about that wedding crap other than threads like this.

but then again i don't read the paper, and i have not turned my TV on in well weeks and only listen to Triple J and other than a fleeting dig at the media hype over it all they don't say much about it.

but i do agree they cover this useless crap in such detail when they should be spending that media money on well important things


----------



## PSimmo (Apr 28, 2011)

I am sick of the ****...cant turn the radio on, tv on or open a paper with out seeing or hearing about the f#$king tripe.


----------



## pythons73 (Apr 28, 2011)

I can find ALOT of other things that can-would benifit from $40million then a royal wedding,Congratulations to them BUT do we need to hear about 24-7 a week prior and even days after it happens.Nothing but the best for the ROYALS...


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh dear I hope my Dad doesnt read this(he is a royalist, but out of the country so I should be safe LOL)
I am glad that I can flick a switch or press a button so I dont have to watch it. Luckily for me I am football challenged so it wont effect me too much
I will just flit from watching a dvd to the comp. PFFTT I think marriage is an out dated tradition any-how LOL


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Apr 28, 2011)

pythons73 said:


> .Nothing but the best for the ROYALS...



Royal pain in the a***s


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 28, 2011)

Tristan said:


> ha i have not seen a scrap of news about that wedding crap other than threads like this.
> 
> but then again i don't read the paper, and i have not turned my TV on in well weeks and only listen to Triple J and other than a fleeting dig at the media hype over it all they don't say much about it.
> 
> but i do agree they cover this useless crap in such detail when they should be spending that media money on well important things


Radio, TV and newspapers (except the free local one for substrate) are banned in my house so the only thing I have seen is when I sign into hotmail a brief glimpse on the news page.


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Apr 28, 2011)

As long as I can watch the Broncos V Bulldogs tomorrow night, I don't give two hoots about the wedding.


----------



## Torah (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh god yes I am soooooo sick of hearing about it, and I dont give a snakes cloaca about it either ....


----------



## dossy (Apr 28, 2011)

my mother sits there during adds saying "who cares about them anyway" next thing i know is our internet has been throtled back because someone has watched every possible new clip atleast 5 times on her laptop  

our 360 has been on and mates have been around last two weeks so not all that much need to watch tv 

i saw a bottle of wine that was addvatised as same wine as at the wedding, alot of people just add lables to make money.


----------



## MChaz (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm a Public Relations student and I just want to cut my ears off with the amount of crap we have to discuss about the royal wedding and its publicity.
I couldn't give two ******s about it!


----------



## fugawi (Apr 28, 2011)

It's not all gloom and doom, they have asked the commonwealth countries to give their wedding presents to local charities, so the Royal Flying Doctor Service got desperately needed funding.
But damn.....do we really need to know that Kate used the bathroom while shopping and William blew his nose today in public? This is NOT headline news. It should have a quick spot at the end of the news in a "And finally, Will and Kate, Blah, Blah, Blah.....Goodnight"

And ***** Bieber.......How the hell old is this second rate kid and what the **** is going on with a movie about his life?


----------



## guzzo (Apr 28, 2011)

Well I am only 40 but I remember the last royal Wedding between Charles and Dianna.......here we go again......only thing back then they had this stupid song called *Charlie's getting married at last ......*it was a shocker......does anyone else remember this song???? I remember wearing out my radio knob turning it off everytime this song came on!!!!!


----------



## KingSirloin (Apr 28, 2011)

guzzo said:


> Well I am only 40 ........



I like the way you put that... 


So...anyway... someone's getting married?


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 28, 2011)

Some people need to chill out and go for a little walk. It's a wedding for the heads of Australia, who cares, get over it


----------



## medz84 (Apr 28, 2011)

GO THE RABBITS!!!!...... that is all


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 28, 2011)

The big question will be whether of not she'll be wearing a g-banger underneath the royal gown  I'll be glued to watching it!


----------



## woody101 (Apr 28, 2011)

isnt it funny how they have fun out of people to interview?? and there talking to people on the street,

medz84 to ur go the rabbits all i can say is GO THE TITANS!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 28, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> The big question will be whether of not she'll be wearing a g-banger underneath the royal gown  I'll be glued to watching it!


 
Hahahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juz92 (Apr 28, 2011)

pythons73 said:


> I can find ALOT of other things that can-would benifit from $40million


 
Our bank accounts being the foremost, right?


----------



## guzzo (Apr 28, 2011)

KingSirloin said:


> I like the way you put that...
> 
> 
> So...anyway... someone's getting married?



Well when I was 30 I was worried I was getting old but now I am 40 I wish I was 30 so when I am 50 I bet I will wish I was 40 .......anyhow now that I am 40 I am enjoying being 40 now instead of realising at 50 what I have missed.....that KingSirloin is Guzzo logic haha

Hey seing you are 40 too, do you remember that painful song????? I will try to find the lyrics and post em without getting another %##@* computer virus


----------



## Audio_anthrax (Apr 28, 2011)

I 100% agrre on this being a wAste of monry and time... And i heard the total cost is close to 6 billion? Dont quote on that i only heard the number cause i wasnt quick enough to turn the radio off lol

But surely how ever much is being spent wouldnt be better invested in charities considering its taxpayer money anyway?


----------



## sookie (Apr 28, 2011)

i remember that song,it sucked,the wedding sucked and the death of a true princess of the pple sucked,camilla horsebutt face bowles suck.in fact the more i think about it the whole royal thing sucks..............why are we not yet free of the rusting irons of the monarchy,released from our shackles of obligation to a old and outdated system abroad?and why the #@$%^&%#$ hasn't the flag changed?


----------



## lizardloco (Apr 28, 2011)

I think their spending 24 mil on this!:shock:

Wait no, 34


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 28, 2011)

They know they will make lots of money from it man. Why else would they do it?


----------



## harley0402 (Apr 28, 2011)

Go the Titans


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 28, 2011)

We haven't changed from a monarchy because most people don't want it to change (according to various polls). and really, so what? The only thing they really do is sign bills that come from the government and provide tourism?


----------



## lizardloco (Apr 28, 2011)

exactly, but I'm not all about being a republic


----------



## notechistiger (Apr 28, 2011)

I think most people just don't care either way lol. It works (as far as I know), so why change it? The only annoying thing is having to hear about them on the news every now and again.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 28, 2011)

Yer I have no problem being a monarch I just don't care about their wedding. I will probably be labelled un-Australian but I like being a monarch. I am a second generation Australian but so much of my families heritage came England, Scotland so I still like that connection 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eitak (Apr 28, 2011)

Girl Arrested For Flashing Kids At Beach


----------



## KaotikJezta (Apr 28, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Yer I have no problem being a monarch I just don't care about their wedding. I will probably be labelled un-Australian but I like being a monarch. I am a second generation Australian but so much of my families heritage came England, Scotland so I still like that connection
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your a monarch:shock:


----------



## jinin (Apr 28, 2011)

What!????!!? Who doesn't like the Royal Wedding?


----------



## sesa-sayin (Apr 28, 2011)

lizardloco said:


> exactly, but I'm not all about being a republic



u ain,t alone, Buddy. not by a long, long way.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 28, 2011)

eitak said:


> Girl Arrested For Flashing Kids At Beach


 
I got a bit excited for a minute! I thought Kate had cut loose!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 28, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Your a monarch:shock:


 
Haha not quite I was meaning Australia as a whole, but it would be handy. I would impose a tax to pay for all my herps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 28, 2011)

lizardloco said:


> exactly, but I'm not all about being a republic



Absolutely no reason to be a republic. We all want to be overseen by our grandmas in England, who look after
us cos we Aussies are to simple to look after ourselves. It's great to know that when a child is born in the royal
family that they are born to rule absolutely no questions asked. Yep I think the system is excellent so you should
be happy that our Will is getting married to a nice chick, cos one day we will be able to bow down to her.


----------



## saximus (Apr 28, 2011)

Don't forget to catch the royal wedding countdown in a couple of mins on 9 guys


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 28, 2011)

I agree, its an embarassing waste of money that would be better spent on other issues. However its nice to be bombarded with something upbeat like a royal wedding instead of wars, murder, paedophiles and corruption. I have avoided watching tv for the last 6 or 7 years because its just so depressing. I say enjoy it while it lasts guys coz next week it will be back to the usual doom and gloom.
Not to mention Kate is smokin hot.


----------



## patonthego (Apr 28, 2011)

harley0402 said:


> you know whats annoying me about it ??? They are starting the footy an hour later then usual on Friday because of the wedding. Thats just not on



That is so annoying too. I agree with all the above, waste of money which could be used to help families who are struggling. This world is so stupid and selfish. The only royal I liked was Fergie.


----------



## damian83 (Apr 28, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> lol How about all that royal wedding soverniers? You can get will&kate toenails, will&kate sickbags, will&kate teashirts, will&kate CONDOMS :shock:
> Anyone who buys that crap is obsessive.
> And yeah justine should be shot


 
did you see the lady with her house as a shrine to the royal family?
her place should be relocated into a museum, there was nowhere to stand walk or sit


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 28, 2011)

damian83 said:


> did you see the lady with her house as a shrine to the royal family?
> her place should be relocated into a museum, there was nowhere to stand walk or sit


 
Yer she was extra crazy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sookie (Apr 28, 2011)

Dunno about kate being hot,wouldn't have a clue,but i know wills is going bald.now that's not right.....when he was here in oz someone should have taken him to Ashley and Martin hair..yeh,yeh.Instead of the wedding,im having a star trek marathon,starting from the first to the last and all in between.might even try to find my spock ears..hahahahahahahahaha.having a bit of a Fringe festival tonight.


----------



## damian83 (Apr 30, 2011)

sookie said:


> Dunno about kate being hot,wouldn't have a clue,but i know wills is going bald.now that's not right.....when he was here in oz someone should have taken him to Ashley and Martin hair..yeh,yeh.Instead of the wedding,im having a star trek marathon,starting from the first to the last and all in between.might even try to find my spock ears..hahahahahahahahaha.having a bit of a Fringe festival tonight.


 
kate is pretty but her sister is hot


----------

